# Thanks to USA, from Pak



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

US returns 45 stolen Buddhist relics

https://www.dawn.com/news/1588510/pakistan-receives-45-stolen-relics-from-us

A relic showing Gautama Buddha meditating under the tree of awakening was among the 45 antiquities that the Manhattan District Attor­ney's office returned to the people of Pakistan this week.

In a statement released on Monday, the DA office recalled that in 2015, they and the US Homeland Security Investigation (HSI) office had executed multiple search warrants and seized close to 100 antiquities from "*Nayef Homsi, a known trafficker* involved in the illegal looting, exportation and sale of ancient art from Afghanistan, India, Pakistan and other nations".

Manhattan District Attorney Cy Vance, Jr. announced the return of 45 Pakistani antiquities, valued at approximately* $250,000*, during a repatriation ceremony attended by Pakistan's Consul General Ayesha Ali and Erik Rosenblatt, a special agent of the HSI office.

Consul General Ali said that her office "vigorously followed" the case and "months of cooperation" between the consulate and authorities in Islamabad led to the recovery and return of these assets to Pakistan.

She praised US officials for their "efforts in retrieving stolen cultural treasures of Pakistan".

Mr Vance said he was "honoured to return these 45 beautiful artifacts to the people of Pakistan" as it belonged to them. He said his office was committed to "protecting global cultural heritage by investigating and returning stolen relics to their countries of origin."

*Nayef Homsi*










I would've hung him by his nuts... too bad America doesn't do that...

Read the article for what else he stole from other nations.

People often forget that before we became Muslims, we were Buddhist.. NOT Hindu like the rest of India.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Hang him by his nuts...lol, do you guys still cut his hand off for being a thief at least?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> do you guys still cut his hand off for being a thief at least?


Of course not.

We still follow British law with a few tweaks here and there.

If we bring in these old Islamic laws.. which I am in favor of BTW... every other politician will be called "Lefty". So it's never happening. Unfortunately.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Lefty... lol, yea I feel the same, the old laws and punishments made an impact, the new laws just let the criminals know it's open season...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes. Even the old American classic... tar and feathers... was more effective than whatever happens today.

Our version of "tar and feathers" was.... blacken the guy's face with boot polish, make him wear a necklace of old shoes and make him sit on a donkey (usually facing the tail end) and make the donkey go around the village a few times with people cheering him on all the way.

It's still done in a few far away places I hear. "Losing face".. specially in Asia... is often more effective than jail time (for small two bit crimes and such).


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Interesting read


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Handed over to the Pak Ambassador....

The handover ceremony was held at the Pakistani Consulate in New York. At the ceremony, District Attorney New York County Cyrus Vance and Pakistani Consul General Ayesha Ali signed an agreement to return the stolen artifacts.









She called it an important manifestation of the Pakistan-US friendship. Some of the recovered antiquities were also displayed at the ceremony.

Someone told me, "There was a ancient Pakistani monk of Gandhara who migrated to present day Korea.... Koreans call him "*the one*" who spread Buddhism in their lands."

No wonder I see all these Koreans around Northern Pak.... they want to see where their belief system originally came from. :bouncy:

Another monk from Pakistan called "Bodhidharma" went to China to teach them Buddhism but he found the Chinese were very weak physically and could not concentrate on his lessons.

So he created Shaolin Temple and invented basic Kung-fu to give them strength.


----------

